# Bloated betta



## LariM78 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi all,

My Betta is looking a bit bloated. I think I have been feeding him too much maybe. I feed him a few pellets everyday. Should I stop feeding for a few days? Is there some kind of food I can give him to clear him out?

Thanks


----------



## robjh22 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am getting some frozen green peas for mine. A half a pea per day (canned or frozen but thawed first) is supposedly good for constipation in betas.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can also feed daphnia to clean them out, but I would fast for a few days before feeding the pea or anything else.


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

A picture of the betta would be best to make sure there is nothing else really going on. I recommend fasting for at least 3 days to see if his belly goes back down. If it does not or if it does just a little bit, I recommend feeding some frozen daphnia as this is normally taken better by the betta than a pea. Frozen daphnia works as a laxative for bettas which is what people advise the peas for.

When you do start feeding him again, remember that his belly is almost the size of his eyeball so feed accordingly to that small size. Depending on the brand of pellet (cause different brands have different sized pellets) determines how many pellets to feed.


----------

